# DB yeast question ?



## Natrix (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi all, just starting a batch of wild berry DB today and want to be sure about one thing. Should I really have to wait 12h to 24h before dropping the yeast into the primary ?

That's it !


----------



## Rampage4all (Feb 26, 2016)

If you put the kmeta in it yes


----------



## Natrix (Feb 26, 2016)

Will put yeast !


----------

